# NMC Members



## Matt Haslam

Hi Folks

I need your Help!

I'm trying to do a survey for the NMC, who are looking at the numbers of current members who use this forum.

Who is a member of the NMC? just add your name to this thread.

Thanks a million!


----------



## WoodWitch

Naomi xx


----------



## SarahC

:thumbuo


----------



## paulbrv65

I am a very proud member

Paul Hartley


----------



## Seawatch Stud

Its been said many times that I am a member.


----------



## WoodWitch

I'll add *SarahY* to the list because she's away until sometime next week and won't be logging on


----------



## Maplewood Stud

leigh and kathy @ maplewood stud


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

Me too.


----------



## Loganberry

And me


----------



## mousemad

Me as well


----------



## Oakelm

Yep im a member too


----------



## JayneAlison

I have applied and sent a cheque but no reply yet, so I'm a pending member lol!

I'm Jayne


----------



## Megzilla

Proud to be a member; Megan


----------



## The Village Mousery

*wave's i'm one


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Jo.x


----------



## ian

me too Ian Chamberlin in the year book although officially now Ian Hayward Chamberlin


----------



## Matt Haslam

excellent, any more on this forum a NMC member


----------



## george

me (george stainforth) and katytwinkle (katy evans) are both new members also


----------



## Seawatch Stud

Sam (secret garden) is a member. There may be a few more Im not sure but I think Robbie2 is a member.


----------



## Seawatch Stud

Thinking about it there are defo a few more. Cait (mousebreeder), Mike Norris and rollsby stud. There are more who are registered but dont use the forum, Metallica and Minstrel srtuds. Im sure there are a few more besides who are registered but dont post or dont often post.


----------



## Roland

mousemad said:


> Me as well


Dr. Roland Fischer


----------



## Matt Haslam

Roland said:


> mousemad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me as well
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Roland Fischer
Click to expand...

what a pleasure. i hope the club provides what our international friends need.


----------



## robbie2

hi matt yes i am a member to and proud to be so jeanette


----------



## SarahY

Meeeee! 

Best club in the world!!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Richard

A bit late posting this sorry, bit I am a member too, Richard Perry


----------



## JayneAlison

My stuff arrived today so as of now I have officially joined the club!


----------



## paulbrv65

Jayne.

A massive welcome to the NMC I hope we see you at some of the shows.

Regards

Paul


----------

